
Pitch your startp – Valuate it automatically - jo-m
https://startupeval.mybluemix.net/
======
jo-m
If it does not work, try certain keywords ;)

[https://github.com/jo-m/startup-evaluator](https://github.com/jo-m/startup-
evaluator)

